# خطة كاملة للصيانة الطبية داخل مستشفي لمدة سنة



## mohabd28eg (6 مايو 2012)

اريد خطة كاملة للصيانة الطبية لمدة سنة في اي مستشفي
تصلح لاي مستشفي كانت باي فئة (أ - ب - ج ...ز الخ)

- من حيث الاجهزة المطلوبة في كل قسم
- عدد مرات الصيانة الدورية في العام 
- عدد مرات الصيانة الوقائية في العام
- هل تستطيع قسم الصيانة اجراء الصيانة ام يشترط الوكيل
- تامين قطع الغيار ( سواء اعطال - صيانة وقائية او طارئة )
- تجهيز ورشة الصيانة الطبية
- التخصصات الذي لابد ان تكون موجودة ةلا يمكن الاستغناء عنها 
- كيفية تقليل الدون تايم الي اقل ما يمكن
- جميع انواع الملفات الموجودة والمطلوبة داخل قسم الصيانة الطبية
- قاعدة بيانات للصيانة الطبية مسجل عليها كل شئ يخص الصيانة الطبية 
-
- .......الخ


فمن لديه القدرة علي ان يشارك في هذا المشروع فليتفضل مشكورا

وشكرا


----------



## م.عز (10 مايو 2012)

*الموضوع ليس كما ذكـرت

1) عدد الأجهزة المطلوبة بكل قسم يختلف على حسب نوع المستشفى هل هي عام أو متخصصة وبتخدم كام نسمـة و مساحـة قد ايه ؟ . أو مستشفى جامعـي أو تعليمي أو غير ذلك.
2) خطـة الصيانـة الدورية تختلف من جهاز لآخر حسب الدليل الفنـي للشركـة المصنعـة. إذن لا بد من توافر الـServices Manual لكافـة الأجهزة بالمستشفى ومعـرفـة وكيل الجهاز بالبلد الذي تعيش فيه لكي تتكمن من وضع الخطـة.
3) الصيانـة الدورية هي الصيانـة الوقائيـة يا بشمهنـدس.
4) تختلف امكانيات قسم الصيانـة العملية من أجهـزة والعلميـة من خبرة العاملين فيه بأي مستشفى. وعلى اساسها يتـم تحديد احتياج المستشفى للوكيل في بعض الأجهـزة من عدمـه ولكـن النصيحـة الذهبيـة لا تستغنـي عن الوكيل أبداً
5) قطـع الغيار متوفرة دائمـاً عند الوكيل فقط.
6)تخصصات ايه لا يمكن التخلي عنها ؟ حدد .
7) .................
8) ................
9) قاعـدة البيانات اما تشتري برنامج جاهـز أو تعمل قاعدة البيانات بنفسك .

بالتوفـيق *


----------

